# Derelict Farm Cottage nr Poringland (South Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Apr 13, 2011)

The abandoned cottage stands isolated and some distance away from the nearest houses. It is surrounded by fields on all sides, with a farm track providing the only access - for farm vehicles that are needed in the fields, and for walkers who come here to enjoy the scenery. A car would in all likelihood get stuck before reaching it. A ditch separates the small island that once used to be the cottage's garden from the track, and the hedge growing alongside it almost hides the building from view. There is a narrow bridge, and there once would have been a path beyond, leading straight to the front door. If there ever was a gate it has long since disappeared and the thicket of brambles now growing here has made access impossible. If the cottage once had a name, none of the locals can remember it







According to local knowledge the cottage, which has no mains electricity or running water, has been uninhabited for at least 30 years, probably for longer. There have been enquiries, over time, from people who were interested in buying it. The farmer, however, has no intention of selling.
















Open to the elements for decades, the upstairs floors are badly decayed and the staircase has become unstable. 





















A tree has taken root in the sitting room. From there it has grown into the bedroom above, where it gets all the light it needs through the glass-less window. It appears to be in the process of growing out of this window as most of the tiles are still in place and preventing it from growing through the roof. 






Downstairs, the fireplaces have survived intact albeit a lot rustier and dustier than they were left many years ago. 











I was unable to have a proper look around in the upstairs rooms, the floors are not safe. As far as I could tell, the rooms are stripped bare of furniture but if they did have fireplaces, I am sure they are still there. 





















The kitchen is full of debris. 
















Amongst it lies the old copper, and a mummified cat that has come to this lonely place to die. And close to it, keeping it company, there is a dead bird.


----------

